# A strange incident?



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

It will be interesting to see what the facts are behind this incident:

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/6187459.stm


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Very Strange...*

Indeed it would !


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

The oil industry is very good at burying "unwelcome" news or attention. Pleased the guy is well but I wonder when/if the background will come to light?


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

most intrigeing to say the least. one has to wonder how he got there, and in that condition. glad to here he is going to be all right though.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

My Father was 1st Mate of a Standby ship for the oil rigs for 9 years and they did regular practices at doing a full ship search and they ALWAYS found the dummy used. Either this crew was lax about doing the search or someone didn't want the guy found. I find it interesting that the Police were going to fly out to the ship ( that was abandoned due to weather problems for the helicopter involved but they boarded her as soon as she docked ). In my experiance the Police only get involved when there is a suspicion of foul play.

I can only think that the injured man had gotten into an argument , maybe even a fight , with another member of the crew after they had sailed and the Captain thought the police better be involved incase it wasn't a simple case of someone going overboard. The fact that he was found in a store with a broken leg and badly injured back means he could not have been able to crawl in there and shut the door so I can only think that someone knew he was in there.

Davie


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

Davie Tait said:


> The fact that he was found in a store with a broken leg and badly injured back means he could not have been able to crawl in there and shut the door so I can only think that someone knew he was in there.
> 
> Davie


Not only in a store, but above a roof panel with food and water, the mind boggles! (?HUH)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The mind boggles right enough , if he was as injured as has been said by the hospital then he would have had to have been put in there by someone else.

This gets weirder and weirder and weirder , ya couldnae make this one up could ya !!!

Davie


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it's a case for Taggart!!!?


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Keep us posted . 
Tis weird to say the least ? Im sure he will be able to give the Grampian Police some insight into the unlikley events . Im sure insurance officials will also have an interest as to the cir***stances .
" At least it will go down as a recordable saftey incident " against the vessel.


----------

